# are there ontario canada online dating sites for social anxi



## puffywan (Jul 29, 2008)

I finally feel ready to start dating again after a year of being on my own and doing further work on myself for social anxiety. 

Are there any online ontario canada dating sites for people with social anxiety, I am pretty new to all of this and feel that I would have a better chance getting a date with someone who faces similar anxiety. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

You could try meetup.com to meet other people, not necessarily for dating.

Other than that I don't know any Ontario-specific dating websites. (If you find one, let me know, I'm an Ontarian from Mississauga)


----------

